# Advertising Feedback Wanted



## Dragoneer (May 19, 2009)

As part of an upcoming UI overhaul this Summer/Fall, I'm looking to completely overhaul FA's advertising system to better integrate ads into the new layout. Standardize the ads and make the system work better for advertisers and those interested in discovering new parts of the fandom.

So, curious: Which do you prefer? Mini-ads or leaderboards?

And if you block the ads, that's cool... but no need to rub it in, seriously. It's rude. Ads allow us to buy and upgrade hardware and allow your fellow community members to get awesome exposure. 

PS: Zaush is helping a majority with the layout!


----------



## MattyK (May 19, 2009)

The Mini-ads at the side of the screen are bareable, as well as the adbar along the bottom. Don't start with Pop-ups unless you really want a Death Warrant.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 19, 2009)

MattyK said:


> The Mini-ads at the side of the screen are bareable, as well as the adbar along the bottom. Don't start with Pop-ups unless you really want a Death Warrant.


I've said it before countless times, and I'll say it again: video ads, pop ups, pop unders, audio ads, etc. will never be on FA. I hate them, I !@#$ing hate them, and I wound not put them on FA.


----------



## TakeWalker (May 19, 2009)

Mini-ads are preferable. I enjoy them to an extent, and they're easy to ignore should I wish to.

I kinda like when the bottom of the page is actually the bottom of the page.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2009)

I want to see less ads that reference mature content popping up when I have the filter on. Also I kind of preferred the adds not on the right or left side of the screen.


----------



## creaturecorp (May 20, 2009)

I definitely like the mini-ads for their value and use of screen space.


----------



## Firehazard (May 20, 2009)

It depends on the proposed designs, really.  I really don't like the waste of space the mini-ads are right now, but if you could integrate ads that size better, then great.  Mostly I just don't want an entire column of X pixels being appropriated for ads, or anything else, on every single page.  Screens may be getting wider but that just means that not everybody wants to maximize their browser anymore.  Heck, I've got a 1280Ã—1024 and I don't even maximize unless my tab bar gets overfull.


----------



## krisCrash (May 23, 2009)

I've become quite fond of the small banners here! 

I'd say:
Ads without flash that eats my CPU cycles
Ads that don't have scripts that refresh them. Annoying, page doesn't finish loading.

I often disable animation in .gifs simply because of the visual annoyance but that doesn't change how many views a banners gets, so I don't feel guilty 

I wish less of them were for dildos but those are probably the advertisers with money!


----------



## Takun (May 23, 2009)

I voted other, because the ads as they are done now are really well done, non-evasive, and bearable.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 23, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> I've become quite fond of the small banners here!
> 
> I'd say:
> Ads without flash that eats my CPU cycles
> ...



This.

I'm not a fan of change, and I love the current layout.


----------



## Armaetus (May 23, 2009)

The smaller ads are best and aren't very intrusive (like the larger, longer ones seen on the bottom of the page).


----------



## Firehazard (May 24, 2009)

Other nice thing about NOT having ads on the side is being able to scroll down to an image of almost any size and only have it and maybe the description visible, not the distracting ads.  On FA the image has to be as wide as the window so I can scroll to the right.


----------



## krisCrash (May 24, 2009)

That's a good point. I guess the small adds could pop under or over the image in a line for big images.


----------



## Devious Bane (May 25, 2009)

If they are blockable, I probably won't unless they take up half the page.
Sticking with mini-ads, like the ones we have now. Using any kind of secondary display would be of performing annoyance, FF spits in my RAM enough as is.


----------



## krisCrash (May 25, 2009)

Then use a better browser :twisted:

Opera: better on your RAMs
Chrome: better on your CPU
FF: great plugins!


----------



## Greykitty (May 26, 2009)

Personally I like it when a site has text ads, like the ones that google puts out and they stick them at the bottom of the page.  They aren't TOO in your face but at the same time they do attract a little attention.

Just avoid those annoying blindingly flashing ads, talking ads, flash animation ads, and pop ups, I won't stick around if I have to deal with any of those and I know a lotta other people who would leave too. XD


----------



## Devious Bane (May 26, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> Then use a better browser :twisted:
> 
> Opera: better on your RAMs
> Chrome: better on your CPU
> FF: great plugins!


Opera: Annoying interface
Chrome: 4 tabs, 4 Processes = No.
FF: Stable

Of course, I failed to mention I'm running a 5-year-old piece of junk without any alternative.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 26, 2009)

Greykitty said:


> Just avoid those annoying blindingly flashing ads, talking ads, flash animation ads, and pop ups, I won't stick around if I have to deal with any of those and I know a lotta other people who would leave too. XD


Nobody ever reads what I write anymore! Oi!

Check out the third post in this thread. =P
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1005818&postcount=3


----------



## Kesteh (May 27, 2009)

I only block a few of the adult ads. Hooray for selective filtering.
Everything else seems to be fine so far.

Please no flash banners. Flash rapes my CPU as-is, no matter what where and how I run it on this junk heap.

Other than that I see nothing wrong.


----------



## Sci (May 27, 2009)

I rather like the current mix too. Neither size is offensive to the eye of the casual viewer but still gets attention, and from the other side of things I like having the choice of what size or pricing of advert to use. I hope to get some FA ad-space once my webshop's working.


----------



## krisCrash (May 27, 2009)

Dragoneer: what is your stance on non-flashing Flash ads then? Might be why people are asking.


Devious Bane said:


> Opera: Annoying interface


You must mean AWESOME INTERFACE. Matter of taste. I find it more stable than FF.



> Chrome: 4 tabs, 4 Processes = No.


Indeed.

but 1 tab running that flash program without your pc locking up = Yes.


----------



## Shino (May 27, 2009)

I think the current ad system is perfect: good exposure, but not overly intrusive. The only thing that aggrivates me are the "video" ads. I have no problem with the multi-image ads (where it will rotate through about 4 static frames slowly), but the ones where the ad is in constant motion are annoying.

The banner ad at the bottom is good, but I rarely see it, since I'm usually too ADD to reach the bottom of the page. I am _not_ suggesting, however, that it should be moved.

Also, for the love of all things furry, DO NOT EVER allow flash ads. They are the most annoying thing on the planet (even the non-seizure inducing ones), they consume valuable processing power on smaller devices (like smartphones and older computers), they're a bitch to stop, (GIF ads can be stopped with _Esc_.), and they occasionally cause the page to load improperly (think C|Net on IE8 (and don't say firefox.)). 

Long story short, I think the ads on FA are perfect just the way they are. (The browser and search functions, on the other hand...)


----------



## krisCrash (May 27, 2009)

There's already a flash ad... the donate button.


----------



## Skulldog (May 27, 2009)

I prefer the mini side ads. I actually, gasp, CLICK them when I find the subject useful or neat looking.

I've never clicked the button ad, as I rarely even see it. I use a slightly smaller Laptop view for browsing, so I generally don't get to scroll all the way down to see them.

I'd like to see adult themed ads only show up to those who are flagged to view such material. It doesn't feel good giving a link to my FA page to people, when censored 'Adult zone' type ads are present. It just seems tacky to me to have links to adult toys to anyone that happens in on the site without being logged in.


----------



## Greykitty (May 27, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Nobody ever reads what I write anymore! Oi!
> 
> Check out the third post in this thread. =P
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1005818&postcount=3



Sorry I don't browse the posts sometimes.


----------



## Immelmann (Jun 15, 2009)

I see most people liked the mini-ads more.

Despite this! I bought adspace in both places, and notice that I got more people clicking on the banner ad!
Interesting how that works out.


----------



## Firehazard (Jun 16, 2009)

Skulldog said:


> I'd like to see adult themed ads only show up to those who are flagged to view such material. It doesn't feel good giving a link to my FA page to people, when censored 'Adult zone' type ads are present. It just seems tacky to me to have links to adult toys to anyone that happens in on the site without being logged in.


You must have missed the memo.  Those ads have _never_ been visible to guests or users who have mature/adult content turned off.


----------



## darkdoomer (Jun 18, 2009)

hm, for someone and evryone who upload artworks on this site, i don't understand why we should get ads when we log in. contributing and being flooded with zoophiliac/gay yiffy paysite's ads? what the fuck.

*pets its adblockplus.org plugin* :3


i'm checking if it's still the case, and oh; surprise ! i see no ads.
now just a suggestion, what about ...just reformatting the page layout, like moving these "nav links" on a more convinient place on the page layout?
and add a <br> after the "search" link. 
dammit is that so complex to edit again that phpBB site? 

c) if you guys can't afford to host this site, why not give up and recruit a more professional staff, there's plenty  people there who could run the thing with just some ads and not that "donatepls" thing again. regarding the audience/ranking ofd furaff, just a good ad banner on  the bottom of each page (which would be adblocked by the users anyway) could easily do it enough to maintain the main site up monthly. 
even after one year you guys could hire a web dezsigner to do something (because, oh god...  just look at it, once!)


----------

